# Demo-Worthy Anime Features For Surround Sound



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Pokémon: The Rise Of Darkrai (2007)
Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Dark Side Of Dimensions (2016)
Dragon Ball Super: Broly (2018)
My Hero Academia: Heroes Rising (2019)
Summer Wars (2009)
Redline (2009)
Paprika (2006)
Akira (1988)
Castle In The Sky (1986)
Princess Mononoke (1997)
Spirited Away (2001)
Howl's Moving Castle (2004)

Well, What Do You Think?
Any Other Picks?


----------



## Tendytown (Feb 14, 2021)

This one really isn't anime but Final Fantasy Kingsglaive will give your subwoofer quite the workout.


----------



## JamesMiller99 (Apr 27, 2021)

Not sure about most of the others, but definitely _Akira_ because of the Japanese TrueHD track, which was mastered at 192KHz/24-bit, the most rigorous method they could use for that soundtrack. The original booklet with the Bandai Visual 1st pressing and Funimation LE MetalPak versions explains the process quite well.


----------

